# Mondain pigeon géne



## Riadh.kr (Feb 5, 2018)

Hellow my dears pigeons lover .
I want to know the result between this tow colors combination. 
Can i get a full white squabs.
Please see the pic attached.
The white color is the hen.
And 
Thanks


----------

